# Interview Questions need help :)



## Andre88 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the maryer 


Interview Question Subculture: Snowboarding 
1.How old are you?
2.Are you male or Female?
3.What is your occupation?
4.how do you live?
5.how much time would you say you put into snowboarding?
6.what country do you reside?
7.what type of music do you listen to while snowboarding?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html
^we shall await your response to this


----------



## Andre88 (Dec 13, 2011)

im 15 its for a high school assignment im not going to troll you


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

troll or not those are very generic what DO YOU plan to ask you must have some better quesitons in mind.
What is your driving force to snowboard. 
When learning tricks what is your motivation. 
How did you become interested in snowboarding
where do you think technology will lead the sport
does the xgames lead younger riders to try more dangerous tricks that they shouldn't be trying
how does the media influence the sub culture of snowboarding
are drugs rampant in the sport

come on these are just some questions off the top of my head,


----------



## Andre88 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey guys i have some new questions . thank you slyder.

What is your driving force to snowboard?

When learning tricks what is your motivation?

How did you become interested in snowboarding?

where do you think technology will lead the sport?

does the xgames lead younger riders to try more dangerous tricks that they shouldn't be trying?

how does the media influence the sub culture of snowboarding
are drugs rampant in the sport?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

It's awesome you're interested Andre but 15 yrs old or 25, the rules are the rules. Post up your video and you'll get answers. Until then all you're going to get is grief. 

C'mon dude.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree that the rules are the rules. But in his defense, he's had his account here for over a year, so at least he's not one of those people who just popped in here to post a survey only never to be seen again. Yea, his post count is low, but still I doubt his intentions are on the same level with the one-post wonders.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

He could probably get the answers to those questions by digging through a couple of old threads, like "how old were you when you started snowboarding".


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Andre88 said:


> Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the *maryer*
> 
> **merrier*
> 
> It puts the video on the forumz or it gets the hose.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I like how he just copied and pasted the exact same questions you gave him as examples  Not exactly getting the point.

Making him do a video will be good for him. It'll teach him that people on the internet don't usually help you unless you offer them something in return. Never too young to learn how to manipulate situations to work for you.

Either that or he'll say screw it and go play video games instead of doing his assignment, which is probably what I'd do at 15.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

u know he's asking us to do his homework assignment and then all he has to do is cut and paste:icon_scratch:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> u know he's asking us to do his homework assignment and then all he has to do is cut and paste:icon_scratch:


Yeah! Little shit!



Andre88 said:


> Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the maryer
> 
> 
> Interview Question Subculture: Snowboarding
> ...


1. 31 going on 12
2. I have gibbly bits
3. Professional forum poster
4. Water sustains me, I also require food, oxygen and sleep to survive.
5. Every waking moment relates to snowboarding, even when you're sleeping you're muscles are preparing for the onslaught
6. #6 is an incomplete sentence... What do you mean?
7. The music of my heartbeat, breathing, and snow under my feet...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

By what standard of deffinition is snowboarding a subculture? You do realize it's not 1986 and were not exactly fight for equality on the slopes any longer?

I like garden gnomes

1.How old are you? old enough
2.Are you male or Female? you'll need to buy me dinner first
3.What is your occupation? slaving for the man
4.how do you live? by breathing and meeting basic need for food water and shelter
5.how much time would you say you put into snowboarding? free time when weather is good and even when it isn't
6.what country do you reside? 'murica
7.what type of music do you listen to while snowboarding? depends on what the voices in my head are in the mood for, lately it's been national anthems (recent olympics and all)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2013)

Andre88 said:


> Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the maryer
> 
> 
> Interview Question Subculture: Snowboarding
> ...


Ok, I am a new guy on the forum, so I will try to answer your your questions without jokes 

1. 28
2. Male
3. IT engineer
4. Working, eating, sleeping and snowboarding time to time :laugh:
5. About 25-30 days in mountains per year, ufortunately have no mountains near my place of living.
6. Russia
7. I find it too dangerous to listen music while riding. You should hear what is around you.
8. From my childhood I had been definitely knowing I want to ride something like skies or snowboard in big mountains. I really love it. That is the force)
9. I am on freecarve/freeride side, not on freestyle one. 
10. See answer number 8.
11. I don't think it would be any special changes in 10-15 years.
12. Yes, I think so.
13. I think the media is focusing on freestyle style too much and it is becoming more and more popular. Do not see any 
relations between snowboarding and drugs in my country. 

Hope I was useful for you 
Sorry for bad english, or may be some misunderstanding of questions. I am not native speaker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Andre88 said:


> Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the maryer



Interview Question Subculture: Snowboarding 
1.How old are you?
Old enough to get radical with your mom and have you call me dad. 
2.Are you male or Female?
I'm an outie
3.What is your occupation?
Super caring responsible environmental wonder youth of under wear or S.C.R.E.W Y.O.U. For short. 
4.how do you live?
By having a heart that pumps blood through my body and is fueled by meth. 
5.how much time would you say you put into snowboarding?
How much time do you think I put into it if I can respond to this question with another question?
6.what country do you reside?
The one inside that one land mass surrounded by two oceans. 
7.what type of music do you listen to while snowboarding?
Norwegian polka bagpipe hardcore gangsta rap with hints of robot sex noises. 

Seriously you should learn to spell check fucko.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Andre88 said:


> Hey there guys im doing a interview assignment at school on subcultures and was looking for a forum just like this one where i could ask these interveiw questions. hope to get some good an ansewers thanks alot  the more the maryer
> 
> 
> Interview Question Subculture: Snowboarding
> ...


*10 char*azards


----------

